

Ask HN: Why doesn't Apple add an iCloud link to their homepage nav bar? - louhong

If the cloud is a large portion of their future strategy, why doesn't Apple add it to the navigation to get more people signed up for it?
http://www.apple.com/
======
wmf
First you buy an Apple product, then you sign up for iCloud through that
product.

